# Earn less than 2500 $ eligibilty for EPEC



## peevee (Sep 2, 2011)

hi, 

Am from india and I earn less than 2500 $ ( since i have to convert from Rs. to $ ) but will be eligible for a job where i earn more than 2500 $ if i get an EPEC. 

when i take the online assessment test i dont pass, if i apply for an epec will i pass?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

EPEC is a document that says 'you are eligible' and doesn't say "YOU WILL" .. you know the difference ??

And the online test is also a guideline .. and doesn't mean you will be rejected or approved ..

Your pass application is based on a lot of other factors

by the way, the pay for E P has been raised ..


----------



## ISC_AUSTRALIA (Oct 2, 2011)

I think ICA changes to SGD 2800 for one to be eligible for EP


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ISC Autralia: EPEC is *NOT* EP


----------

